# Blow Off Valve Installation RB20?



## mrh (May 12, 2003)

I got a Used Blitz Super Sound BOV from Ebay, no instructions of course, and need to install it.

It came attached to the Metal Pipe which goes down to the intercooler from the Top Right of the engine, and snuggly fits just the the right of the RB20 Imprint on the Timing Belt cover...

Right, thats all in place and installed then.

Now, there's a small plastic nipple on the top of the actual BOV and i have NO idea what it's for or where it's supposed to go to. Is anyone familiar with this piece, like an "L" shaped Black plastic nipple on the Blow Off Valves upper casing and where i'm supposed to connect it to?

I'd supply pics but have no clue how to post them up on this page.

Thanks in advance


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

that's the vacuum nipple


----------



## mrh (May 12, 2003)

The vacuum nipple... Ok, that makes more sense now.

So, can i just connect a 'Y' style plug to any other existing Vacuum line and take it directly to the BOV?

I see the RB20 has a Factory BOV just to the right of the Throttle Body, will this new BOV affect the old one? Should i diconnect that old one perhaps.
I'm a bit of a novice at this upgrading stuff, but keen to learn.

Any ideas are definitely respected
Thanks for the vacuum info though, great start.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

umm...how bout u just take out your stock BOV. also, your stock bov should have a vacuum line on it, use that for the new one if you take it out...


----------



## mrh (May 12, 2003)

180SX-X said:


> umm...how bout u just take out your stock BOV. also, your stock bov should have a vacuum line on it, use that for the new one if you take it out...



Yeah, that worked out well... Course i'm actually worried now that the whoooosh noise is a bit too loud!! lol... Made some guy fall off his bicycle yesterday as i shifted gears next to him... Had to keep driving though cause i was laughing so hard!

Thanks for your help though guys, job done!

Mark


----------



## Pete-flint (Jul 29, 2003)

Nice to hear you're on the road at last Mark. How are the other motors shaping ? Have you fitted an induction kit yet ? Get a nice induction mushroom, give the air a bit of noise going in as well as when it by-passes, Ha, Ha.

Check out the other Skyline sites for Jap part exports, intercoolers, injectors plug coils, etc.

Guy from San Diego appears on our site www.skylineowners.com occasionally, may have got his fingers burnt on some deal with a Florida based crew, Fuel imports. A bit dodgy.
Take care man.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

mrh said:


> Yeah, that worked out well... Course i'm actually worried now that the whoooosh noise is a bit too loud!! lol... Made some guy fall off his bicycle yesterday as i shifted gears next to him... Had to keep driving though cause i was laughing so hard!
> 
> Thanks for your help though guys, job done!
> 
> Mark


no prob.


----------



## Fauxhawkid (Jul 9, 2007)

hey guys,

I was wondering if you can help me out. I have the same BOV as mrh. I bought it and it came w/a metal pipe. Like mrh said, it fits perfect near the intake. but there was no sound coming out of it. If i remove the stock BOV, what do i have to use to block it or replace the stock BOV with? and where should i connect the stock vacuum hose that was originally attached to the stock BOV.


----------

